# Script pour tagger des fichiers texte en fonction du contenu.



## zagorsk (6 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
je m'essaye à Automator et j'essaye de tagger au niveau du Finder des fichiers textes créés par 1writer ou navlt en fonction de leur contenu, en l'occurrence en fonction des tags contenus dans ces fichiers (#bidule ou #truc)). Mais je n'ai pas encore compris comment faire lire le contenu du fichier par Automator, malgré le fait que textedit soit scriptable. Idéalement, j'aimerais que le script soit capable d'attribuer au fichier un tag "bidule", à partir du mot (bidule) accolé à  "#" dans le fichier texte lui-même. Mais, déjà, faire correspondre un tag existant préalablement dans le Finder au tag contenu dans le texte semble de loin dépasser mes compétences.
Désolé si je vous sollicite pour des platitudes qui se trouverait en fait déjà en ligne !
merci.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour, j'utilise l'indexation de Spotlight qui est très puissante. On peut chercher dans tout l'ordi ou dans un dossier précis.


----------



## zagorsk (6 Juillet 2021)

Oui, évidemment, j'en viens parfois à me demander si utiliser le Finder comme base de données ne serait pas plus judicieux.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2021)

zagorsk a dit:


> Oui, évidemment, j'en viens parfois à me demander si utiliser le Finder comme base de données ne serait pas plus judicieux.


Bin, tiens !


----------



## baron (6 Juillet 2021)

Avec le Système 7 et ses alias, il suffisait de faire Pomme-i sur un alias pour voir où était localisé l"original, même si le disque n'était pas monté.
Je crois que depuis Mac OSX, ce n'est plus possible…

(Oups… J'ai confondu avec un autre fil de discussion…  )


----------

